# Need Pictures



## Sauron_the_evil (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi

I just wanna hear if anybody has Hadhafang Arwens sword
and if they have can take some detailed pictures like the file


Kind regards
Lasse


----------



## Turin (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't have it but I know where you can find it, here you go: http://armsofvalour.com/ .


----------



## Khamul (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.bladesbybrown.com This is the official stuff...

http://www.bladesbybrown.com/lotr/arwen.html


----------



## Turin (Aug 4, 2003)

Or if you want a cheap imitation you could search ebay.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 17, 2003)

Here's a pic. If you are looking to buy it then go to The Noble Collection web site It is not cheap though. Arwen's Sword is $295.00 plus shipping. I got the elven broch from there. Very good sevice.


----------



## spirit (Oct 13, 2003)

pretty!
and feminine...to a certain extent only tho


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you.

PS...Cool sig.


----------



## Turin (Oct 19, 2003)

Check this out http://armsofvalour.com/miva/mercha...de=AOVL&Product_Code=UC1372&Category_Code=LR.


----------

